# Megazorb stockist in/around Preston Lancs please?



## uptheferrets (Aug 19, 2008)

If anyone could advise where I may purchase direct preferably for my small animals. I know I could get on line but p & p is virtually same price as item! ie 5.00 85L plus 4.99 

Thank you

I know not strictly horse related but I thought being a horse product you may be able to help me, thanks again


----------

